# US/Mexico Border Run? Can anyone do this??



## tigernerve (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm with a group of multi-nationals in Mexico for a time on tourist visas.

We want to do a border run each 6 months. 

Though many of us have no problems entering the US, I need to make sure some of us can at least get stamped in and out of Mexico, even if we do not go as far as to get stamped into the US. Some of us may not be able to enter without visas, and this is just to re-new the tourist visa for Mexico.

I already called both side of the border patrol, but wanted to ask a few more people if they have ever done this or think it is possible?


Advice?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Technically you re supposed to leave and there is even some limitation on time but in effect, I've never seen it checked. I might think of staying overnight at the border to at least have a different day on "leave" versus "enter".
Not sure where you are but another option might be San Cristobal and Guatemaula rather than the US.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tigernerve said:


> I'm with a group of multi-nationals in Mexico for a time on tourist visas.
> 
> We want to do a border run each 6 months.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by "a group of multi-nationals"? A more exact breakdown of where they're from would help us give you accurate advice.


----------



## tigernerve (Jan 7, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> What do you mean by "a group of multi-nationals"? A more exact breakdown of where they're from would help us give you accurate advice.


We'll not all nationalities have been chosen for the group as yet, but so far we are US citizens, Mexicans, Hondurians, a Columbian and maybe a few more.

I spoke by phone just now to one of the US border office on the Texas border and they told me that it should not be a problem getting stamped in and out at the Mexico/Texas as long as they do not need to be stamped on the US side. 

Another person said that they spoke to the head guy at a border point who said you can simply be stamped out of Mexico drive a mile or two in and simply turn around and be stamped back in to get a new tourist visa.

I also spoke to the Mexican side of the same border just now, and they seemed to be able to do it also. 

This is more common to just have a stamp in and out when traveling by sea but it seems do-able.

Does anyone have experience in this?


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

This doesn't make sense to me but maybe I am misreading it? The Mexican nationals should not be here on a tourist visa should they? 
If it were me I would drive to a southern border not to the US. You can cross into Belize or Guatemala and back into Mx just as easily.

I would not want to be the owner of the car carrying a group into the US without knowing them all very well but I have a real dislike for Homeland Security based on my less than stellar experiences with them.

You can also try driving to Nogales where the actual place you give up your visa and sticker is at the 21 KM checkpoint. Then wait an hour or two and turn around and re apply at the same stop. That way you don't have to enter the US. This would technically, for Mexican purposes, be an exit and entry.

The last time I left and re-entered in Laredo the IMM clerk agreed to let me turn in my visa and get a new one at the same time. I just drove around to get the car sticker removed then went back in with the paper and he gave me a new sticker and visa. I did some smiling and pleading to get him to agree and it was later at night so no one around but it did work.


----------



## tigernerve (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you so much! You are the bomb!


----------



## sioux4noff (Jan 17, 2012)

Grizzy, I think the 21 km checkpoint thing is what the OP is planning on doing. 
The Mexican nationals would not be affected, of course, unless for some reason the entire group needed to stay together at all times and possibley DID have to leave Mexico.


----------



## TimB (Feb 20, 2013)

If it is just for the car visa and a personal tourist visa, they scraped the last sticker off for me and handed me a new one in Agua Prieta last Month. I only moved car because she didn't want to walk to it. I didn't leave the country at all for several more days. When I got the sticker before, I was told I would have to turn it in one day, and come back for a new sticker the next day. I have lost the paper work and personal visas twice before. Both times it cost me the $300 deposit on the car, and a $50 personal fine.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

TimB, I think in over a year that this thread was posted the OP has figured it out...but thanks


----------

